# heres the thread you have been waiting for.... especially you Umber.... the birth!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

we have a nest full of kitssssssssssssssssssssssss 

wooooohooooo im (and umber) a nanny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i went out to lily today knowing she should have had them and i went to her pen and see a round thing in her pen covered in blood i panicked that it was the remains of the kits and that she had eaten them, i let her out and she went straight to wind mid up (they both do it to each other up) at her pen door and i lifted the hutch lid and there was a nest of wriggling kits  

im unsure what the bloody thing was but i used a plastic bag to lift it and take it out but its either after birth or a dead kit but i didnt want to look.

i dont know how many as i didnt want to disturb the nest so early on.

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay im so proud of lily woot woot


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Lilly my girl you made my day after a terrifying night!

Give all babies fly kisses from me and lilly too!

Im so happy!

x


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

yay congrats frags


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Lilly my girl you made my day after a terrifying night!
> 
> Give all babies fly kisses from me and lilly too!
> 
> ...


oh whats up umber? what happened?

flying kisses on there way to the shed


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

red_dwarf15 said:


> yay congrats frags


thanks hun


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> oh whats up umber? what happened?
> 
> flying kisses on there way to the shed


Ill start a new thread I dont want to highjack the kits thread lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

well umber id like to congratulate you on the numbers as we have 9 kits
4 are butterflies like mum 4 dark and 1 white (i think lol) 

lily was really pleased to see me just now she laid down as soon as i opened the pen and loved the fuss i made of her she just laid chilling out while i opened the lid of nest box.
there tummys were all round and fat so i think she has fed them already which makes me think they was born yesterday evening as they dont feed straight away usually.

im going to take lily a nice bit of brocoli soon as its her fave and i think she deserves it


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh great news!! For some reason i have only just seen this thread!!

Congratulations to Frags and Lily......and Umber!! lol 

9 babies, how fab!! I bet they are gawgus!! I want to see them!! Glad Lily is doing well too!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Oh great news!! For some reason i have only just seen this thread!!
> 
> Congratulations to Frags and Lily......and Umber!! lol
> 
> 9 babies, how fab!! I bet they are gawgus!! I want to see them!! Glad Lily is doing well too!


thanks hun

i will get pics in about 5-6 days as i dont want the flash to scare lily with it but i can tell you there sweet!!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> well umber id like to congratulate you on the numbers as we have 9 kits
> 4 are butterflies like mum 4 dark and 1 white (i think lol)
> 
> lily was really pleased to see me just now she laid down as soon as i opened the pen and loved the fuss i made of her she just laid chilling out while i opened the lid of nest box.
> ...


Of course they were born yesterday at 4:11pm to be precise remember I told you lol! Yay she had 9 kits! I hope they are all doing well...Ill wait for the pics I think its a good idea to keep the flash away from them for a few days! I think ill go steal Flake and Daisys hay and straw pull put my hair and make myself my own nest!!! lol

I soooo wish I could have one of the kits but I know its not going to happen so Im not even going think about it and torture myself!

Awwwwwwwwww the kits are here this really has made my day! I love you lilly and all my grandkits! :001_tt1:


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

HOW EXCITING!!!

Congrats Lily and Frags!!!!

Cant wait for piccies!!! xxxxxxxxx 1 for each kit xx one for frags and lily xx and one for dex and mid because they might feel left out! x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

lol umber you always get me chuckling i think im going to green blob you cos i can  

mimi you forgot a kiss for umber


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

doh it wont let me blob you lol


----------



## BeatrixPotter (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been thinking about Lily all day! Congrats!! 9 Wow!

Can't wait to see pics in a few days!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Congratulations nanny frags!!!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Im such a dumbo... here I am in the car talking to Sameer about lilly and the kits and how nice it would be to have a french lop lol and he was just like no no no and then I come out with the dumbest more stupidest comment ever.....'Oh go on I mean they are French Lops so YAqub could learn French from them'  he didnt say a word he just looked at me and I said no more! :001_unsure:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Im such a dumbo... here I am in the car talking to Sameer about lilly and the kits and how nice it would be to have a french lop lol and he was just like no no no and then I come out with the dumbest more stupidest comment ever.....'Oh go on I mean they are French Lops so YAqub could learn French from them'  he didnt say a word he just looked at me and I said no more! :001_unsure:


ha ha ha that has to be the funniest thing ive heard in agesssssss!!! im litteraly cracking up!!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations on the new kits.
Look forward to hearing about them as they grow


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

been and checked them today and they have nice round tummys so mummy is doing a good job. only checked a few as i dont want to disturb her too much although she is very happy with me looking and lays her head on me for fuss which i give her tons of.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

How are the Grandkits doing today?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> Im such a dumbo... here I am in the car talking to Sameer about lilly and the kits and how nice it would be to have a french lop lol and he was just like no no no and then I come out with the dumbest more stupidest comment ever.....'Oh go on I mean they are French Lops so YAqub could learn French from them'  he didnt say a word he just looked at me and I said no more! :001_unsure:


Uber Umber Umber!! silly billy!!! ha ha xxxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

day 3 and all 9 seem to be doing well, all had nice round tums 
colours are..

2 whites, prob albino's
3 brokens
4 blues think 2 or 3 are otters as have light skin around the neck area.


----------



## Dark killer (May 17, 2009)

Congrats frag well i wish that my rabbits will sometime give birth


----------

